# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  إسبانيا ملكة على الكرة العالمية للمرة الأولى

## العالي عالي

*


*
*توجت إسبانيا للمرة الأولى في تاريخها  بلقب كأس العالم لكرة القدم بنسخته التاسعة عشرة بعد فوزها على هولندا في  الوقت الإضافي 1-0 ضمن المباراة النهائية التي جرت على ملعب سوكر سيتي في  جوهانسبورغ عاصمة جنوب أفريقيا أمام حوالي 85 ألف مشاهد تقدمتهم العائلتان  الملكيتان للبلدين ورئيس الدولة المضيفة ياكوب زوما.*

*سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد اندريس انيستا في  الدقيقة 116.*

*وشهد اللقاء طرد لاعب هولندا جون هيتينغا  في الدقيقة 109 لنيله إنذارين صفراوين. كما اتسم اللقاء بالخشونة الزائدة  ما دفع الحكم الإنكليزي هاورد ويب لإشهار البطاقة الصفراء 13 مرة, منها  ثماني لهولندا.*

*وكانت هذه المرة الأولى التي تخوض فيها  إسبانيا نهائي كأس العالم فيما فشلت هولندا في ثالث نهائي تخوضه في تاريخها  برفع الكأس الذهبية بعد حلولها ثانية عامي 1974 و1978.*

*عموماً جاءت المباراة صعبة جداً وكثرت  فيها الأخطاء من الجانبين اللذين تبادلا السيطرة على مدار الدقائق التسعين  الأولى، إلا أن إسبانيا دمغت الشوطين الإضافيين بطابعها مما مهد لها تسجيل  هدف استحقته أداء.*
*
*

*ثاني منتخب*
*
*

**
 
*باتت إسبانيا ثاني منتخب يفوز بكأس العالم  بعد عامين من فوزه بلقب بطولة أوروبا، وكانت ألمانيا المنتخب الوحيد الذي  فعل ذلك في مونديال 1974 الذي أحرزه على حساب هولندا أيضاً بعد أن كان فاز  بأمم أوروبا 1972.*

*أما هولندا فخسرت ثالث نهائي لها في  تاريخها بعد 1974 أمام ألمانيا الغربية 1-2 و1978 أمام الأرجنتين 1-3 بعد  تمديد الوقت.*

*وهذا هو اللقب العاشر لقارة أوروبا،  والأول خارج القارة العجوز، التي حافظت على الكأس بعد أن توجت بها إيطاليا  قبل أربعة أعوام بفوزها على فرنسا بركلات الترجيح، علما بأنه النهائي  الثامن الذي جمع بين منتخبين أوروبيين.*

*وتتوزع ألقاب كأس العالم لاتينياً بين  خمسة ألقاب للبرازيل، ولقبان للأرجنتين، ومثلها لاوروغواي أما أوروبيا  ففازت إيطاليا 4 مرات، وألمانيا 3 مرات وانكلترا مرة واحدة، وفرنسا مرة  واحدة، وأصبحت اسبانيا بالتالي ثامن بطل في العرس الكروي العالمي.*

*ولو فازت هولندا لكانت عادلت الرقم  القياسي في الفوز بجميع المباريات في النهائيات (7) والمسجل باسم البرازيل  خلال مونديال كوريا الجنوبية واليابان عام 2002.*

*يذكر أن رجال فان مارفيك لم يذوقوا طعم  الخسارة منذ سقوطهم في ايندهوفن أمام المنتخب الاسترالي 1-2 وديا في السادس  من أيلول/سبتمبر 2008.*
*
*

*تكتيك المدربين*
*
*

*إسبانيا*

**
 
*استهل فيسنتي دل بوسكي المباراة بنفس  التشكيل الذي هزم ألمانيا في نصف النهائي معتمداً خطة 4-2-3-1 التي وفرت له  أعلا معدل استحواذ على مدار البطولة بنسبة وصلت للـ58% قبل لقاء النهائي.*

*أسند المدرب الإسباني مهمة رأس الحربة  لهداف الفريق دافيد فيا مؤثراً إبقاء فرناندو توريس غير الموفق في العرس  الأفريقي على دكّة البدلاء.*

*ودفع دل بوسكي بـ"بيدرو" أساسياً معولاً  على مهارته وسرعته في الاختراق وإلى جانبه إنيستا فيما تولى العقل المفكّر  تشافي عملية التنسيق والربط وتنظيم صفوف الماتادور.*

*أما الوسط الدفاعي فكان بعهدة الثنائي  الناجع سيرجيو بوسكيتش وتشابي الونسو ومن ورائهما رباعي خط الظهر بقيادة  بويول-بيكيه ومعاونة سيرجيو راموس وكابدفيلا على الأطراف.*
*
*

*هولندا*

**
 
*بدوره أجرى برت فان مارفيك تعديلين على  التشكيلة التي أخضعت أوروغواي في دور الأربعة دافعاً بفان دير فيل مكان  خالد بن حروز ونايجل دي يونغ مكان دمي دي زوف.*

*لكن هذين التبديلين لم ينسحبا على تعديل  خططي فلعبت هولندا بطريقة 4-2-3-1، مبقية على باقي العناصر في مراكزها  المعتادة.*

*فقد عهد فان مارفيك لمهاجمه فان بيرسي  مهمة التماس المباشر مع الحارس الإسباني ايكر كاسياس مدعوماً من ويسلي  سنايدر في منتصف الميدان وديرك كاوت واريين روبن على الجبهتين الهجوميتين  اليسرى واليمنى.*

*الوسط الدفاعي، أمّنه الثنائي دي يونغ  وفان بومل موفرَّين سنداً لرباعي الخط الخلفي بقيادة ماتيسن وهيتينغا  ومساندة فان ديرفيل كظهير أيمن وفان برونكهورست كظهير أيسر.*
*
*

*الشوط الأوّل*

** 
*اتضحت سريعاً نوايا الفريقين –المنطقية  قياساً على إمكاناتهما- استحواذ إسباني تجسّد بمبادرات عديدة طمعاً بزيارة  مرمى ستيكلنبرغ أمام انحسار وانكفاء برتقالي اختار التسلل وسيلة للإيقاع  بفيا وزملائه.*

*نجحت إسبانيا مبكراً في إيجاد ثغرة دفاعية  هولندية، ففي الدقيقة 5 عرضية من ركلة حرة نفذها تشافي قابلها راموس  المنسل خلسة بارتقاءة مميزة ورأسية أحلا طار لها الحارس الهولندي باقتدار  حارماً منافسيه هدف محقق.*

*ردت هولندا بعد ثلاث دقائق بخجل حين قطع  كاوت تمريرة خاطئة من كابدفيلا وسدد من أكثر من ثلاثين متراً كرة تكفل بها  كاسياس دون صعوبة تذكر.*

*لم يؤثّر التحرك الهولندي على معنويات  رجال دل بوسكي فكان لهم في الدقيقة 11 فاصل ممتع حين مرر تشافي لراموس الذي  تلاعب بكاوت ثم سدد من العمق كرة أرضية وجدت هيتينغا في طريقها فحولها  ركنية أثمرت بعد تبادل عن عرضية لراموس سدد من خلالها فيا على الطائر في  الشباك الجانبية.*

*تحركت هولندا بشكل أفضل بعد انقضاء الربع  الأول فتساوى الأداء وغابت الفرص أمام العصبية والخشونة الزائدتين التي  تحكمت بأداء لاعبي الفريقين، ما دفع الحكم هوارد لإشهار بطاقته الصفراء خمس  مرات في أول نصف ساعة، ثلاث منها لهولندا!*

*وبعدما نامت المباراة لأكثر من 25 دقيقة  مع انحسار اللعب في الوسط، تحرّكت هولندا في الدقيقة الأخيرة وكاد روبن أن  يضع بلاده في المقدمة حين سدد من حافة المنطقة يسارية مرت بين كابدفيلا  وبيكيه دون أن تمر على كاسياس. ركنية برتقالية لم تثمر كما جميع محاولات  الشوط الأوّل.*
*
*

*الشوط الثاني*

** 
*استهلت إسبانيا الشوط الثاني بهجوم صريح  بحثاً عن الأفضلية إلا أن هولندا سرعان ما استوعبت منافستها مقرّة مبدأ  "التساوي في الاستحواذ" لا بل حتى تفوقت في بعض الأحيان.*

*أولى فرص الشوط الثاني ركنية في الدقيقة  47 ارتقى لها بويول بـ"رجولة" محولاً إياها لكابدفيلا الذي خانته مهارته  الهجومية المتواضعة لينجو مرمى ستيكلنبرغ من فرصة خطرة جداً.*

*تحركت هولندا بعد هذه الفرصة وبدا وسطها  أكثر هدوءاً فيما ظهر بعض الارتباك على أداء الوسط الدفاعي الإسباني وكذلك  عمق خط الظهر، مع ركود هجومي دفع دل بوسكي للزج بخيسوس نافاس السريع مكان  بدرو.*

*أمام هذا الارتباك استخلص سنايدر في  الدقيقة 62 الكرة في وسط الميدان ووضع بلمسة واحدة زميله روبن بمواجهة مع  كاسياس حسمها الأخير بقدمه في أخطر فرص المباراة حتى اللحظة.*

*شيئاً فشيئاً انعكس دخول نافاس إيجاباً  على فريقه، فأحيى الهجوم الإسباني باختراقاته الخطيرة التي تجلت في الدقيقة  70 حين لعب عرضية أرضية تخطت الدفاع ووصلت لفيا الذي سدد يسارية صدها روبن  العائد لمساندة رفاقه.*

*نشطت إسبانيا بعد هذه الفرصة وكان لها  أكثر من محاولة بعد استرجاعها للسيطرة الميدانية وكاد انيستا في الدقيقة 76  أن يمنح فريقه التقدم حين ضحك على هيتنغا الخائف من أصفر ثان، وتوغل إلا  أنه غالى بالمراوغة فتصدى له سنايدر بزحلقة قانونية.*

*وفي ظل التقدم الإسباني الميداني لعبت  هولندا كرة طويلة في الدقيقة 82 لكزها فان بيرسي برأسه لروبن الذي سبق  بويول، البطيء في هذه اللقطة، وانفرد مرة أخرى بكاسياس إلا أن الأخير صحح  أخطاء فريقه الدفاعية مرة أخرى.*

*سارت الدقائق الأخيرة للشوط الثاني دون  جديد فعلي رغم المحاولات فكان لا بد من شوطين إضافيين بقرار صدر بصافرة  هاورد ويب.*
*
*

*الشوطان الإضافيان*
*
*

**
 
*سيطرت إسبانيا على الشوط الإضافي الأول  وسنحت لها أكثر من فرصة لتحقيق التقدم إلا أن رعونة مهاجميها تارة وتألق  ستيكلنبرغ تارة أخرى حرماها تسجيل أي هدف.*

*ابرز الفرص في الدقيقة 5 حين انفرد  فابريغاس بتمريرة من انيستا إلا أن خروج الحارس الهولندي من مرماه ضيق  الزوايا على لاعب ارسنال مما وفر له صدا بارعاً لتصويبة منافسه اليسارية.*

*تابعت إسبانيا أفضليتها واجتياحها للمناطق  الهولندية، ونجح نافاس في الوصول لنقطة متقدمة في عمق منطقة الجزاء  الهولندية إلا أن تصويبته الأرضية اصطدت بقدم الدفاع الهولندي وهزت الشباك  جانباً.*
*
*

**
 
*بدأت إسبانيا الشوط الإضافي الثاني بالزج  بتوريس مكان فيا، علماً أن الأول لم يقدم ما يذكر طيلة المباريات الخمس  التي خاضها قبل الدور نصف النهائي.*

*واصلت إسبانيا محاصرتها لهولندا واستطاع  انيستا في الدقيقة 109 إيجاد ثغرة للتوجّه نحو المرمى إلا أنه تعرّض لإعاقة  متعمدة من هيتينغا على فم المنطقة مما دفع الحكم لإشهار الصفراء الثانية  للأخير وبالتالي بطاقة حمراء مستحقة. فيما انبرى تشافي للركلة الحرة فوق  المرمى دون خطر.*

*وجاءت الدقيقة 117 حاملة الفرح لإسبانيا  عبر انيستا الذي تلقى تمريرة ذكية من فابريغاس أفضت عن انفراد صريح للأول  وتسديدة لا تصد ولا ترد عانقت الشباك الهولندية. 1-0 لبطلة أوروبا وسط فرحة جنونية لا توصف.*

*فشلت هولندا في الوقت القليل المتبقي  بإدراك التعادل وسط عصبية كبيرة دمغت لاعبيها ثم جاء النبأ على وقع صافرة  ويب: إسبانيا بطلة العالم للمرة  الأولى.*
*
*

*مثّلّ المنتخبين*
*
*

*إسبانيا*

** 
*ايكر كاسياس، سيرجيو راموس، كارليس بويول،  جيرار بيكيه، خوان كابديفيلا، تشابي الونسو (سيسك فابريغاس 86)، سيرجيو  بوسكيتس، بدرو رودريغيز (خيسوس نافاس 60)، تشافي هرنانديز، اندريس انييستا  ودافيد فيا (فيرناندو توريس 106).*
*
*

*هولندا*

** 
*مارتن ستيكلنبرغ، غريغوري فان در فيل، جون  هيتينغا، يوريس ماتييسن جيوفاني فان بروكهورست (ادسون برافهايد 105)، مارك  فان بومل، نايجل دي يونغ (رافاييل فان دير فارت 99)، ديرك كاوت (اليا 71)  ويسلي سنايدر، اريين روبن، روبن فان بيرسي*

**
 
*أدار اللقاء الحكم الانكليزي هاورد ويب  وعاونه مواطنيه دارن كان ومايكل مولاركي.*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صورة حلوة ..

يعطيك الف عافية عالموضوع ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الحمد لله انو ضحك  :Icon20:

----------


## mylife079

مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك 
مبروك مبروك 
مبروك 

لإسبانيا

----------


## تاج النساء

انت البطل انا برأيي مبــــــــــروك  :Bl (8):

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## anoucha

والله يستاهلوا الكاس

----------

